# Open water this weekend (15-17)



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Is it possible that the rivers/tribs could be fishable this weekend? Hoping to get out at least one day this weekend. I know there has to be shelf ice building up by now. Anybody drive over or by any of them? Thanks


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

There was ice on the Chagrin in all but the fast water yesterday. Water temp in the open water was 30.9 deg. F! Measured with a digital thermometer.

Forecast is for below freezing temps for the next 5 days. I doubt any water will open up that will hold fish.


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

There must be something wrong with the thermometer reading on the USGS site for the Rocky it's showing 3.4c or 38 degrees. http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?04201500
What's up with that . I really want to get out but, I don't want to waste the hall pass.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Was at the V, not looking good guys... We need a few 40F days otherwise most of the spots are locking up.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

man this winter crap sucks. I wish it was summer. maybe the steelies are gone but at least you can catch gills, bass and chubs all day in the river unless it rains hards. this ice nonsense blows...... I hate being stuck inside everyday.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

with the over night lows in the teens and lower, and the wind mixed in the slush will form over night and the anchor ice will produce ice. The river is not place to be with shelf ice on it. You could get knocked over by the ice if it came down stream. Please be careful on the water this time of year. I used to fish by myself during the winter months on the rivers and creeks of NY, and I often danced with the devil its not a game those should be played.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Thursday and Friday both have highs above freezing, Saturday has a high of 24. I would suggest various creeks, Chagrin will be fishable. Also, a few spots out east, including the Ash and Conneaut Creek, will probably be fishable. Depends on this ice


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Zachtrouter - _You_ know which river will probably have the most open water...

Nearby too.

I think most of the rivers west and east will be pretty slushy at best.

Isn't there a warmwater discharge at Avon?
I saw tons of gulls going after bait at 72nd street last weekend at the plant discharge - could be a mixed bag of fish there.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

creekcrawler said:


> Isn't there a warmwater discharge at Avon?


Sometimes. Depends on if they are making power (you can see the smoke) and if you can get back there thru the water. Walking on the shore there is a no-no (you may get a ticket and escort out of there) but you can legally walk back there thru the water from the beach. From what I understand, the laws on the Erie shoreline are a bit different from streams, where you can go around (in front of) private property if you stay in the water, not stepping foot on the shoreline. If they are making power, the warm/colder water breakpoint is a bit further out and easier to access.

It's an alternative, but normally filled with much smaller (but probably better eating) fish this time of year.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

creekcrawler said:


> Zachtrouter - _You_ know which river will probably have the most open water...


It's too bad that it isn't on the list of stocked rivers. The largest amount of public (park) land in any of the stocked tribs. Probably more public property as all of the tribs combined. Limitation of types of bait that can be used within the park (no minnows, spawn) makes it the closest thing we have to an 'artificials only' river.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Just checked the flow - at 1850. Needs to be below 600-800...

Metroparks just stocked Wallace, Judge, Sadow and Ledge Lakes.
Of course there's probably not enough ice to fish them yet....
grrrrrrrr.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The Grand Is At 910! Awesome!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, but I'm betting half of that flow is slush right now....


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

ice messes with the gauges


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

No steelie fishing this weekend!!!! Looks like I will be dusting off the pike rod and hitting the hoga on sunday. A little early for the hoga' pike but ya' never know.


----------



## mkormos23 (Nov 29, 2007)

As of 2pm thursday the rocky had a lot of open water.
There was a lot of slush flowing down the creek to.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Zachtrouter, you gotta be kidding me! There is ALWAYS fishable water somewhere...

But some early season pike does sound pretty tempting. I fish the Hoga near Kent, have always had a lot of success there. My largest fish from the Hoga was a little over 42 inches. Not bad for a small river! 

Only two more months until Musky Season!


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Rocky might be good to go on Sunday...


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

MuskieJim there might be some open water but considering it is the weekend and other rivers/tribs are froze over that open water will be getting too many anglers for my liking. I think that some pike action or attempted pike action is in order!!! Not to mention I only have to drive 5 miles instead of 40-50.

The chagrin is right around 500CFS The grand is at 1000CFS and it says both are froze or freezing over! The rock is at 325CFS but the temp is at 34 degrees. Does that mean the rock will not freeze or what??? It must be a bad reading due to ice. 

All I know is I NEED to get out. Who is thinking of going and where are you going this weekend.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

i was thinking about walking the rock and finding some open water today, however this stupid thing they call class seems to be getting in my way so i dont know. if i get out i will post a report. if not i will have one this weekend.


----------

